# Ordering glasses online?



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm sure many others here are plagued with bad vision, and staring at glowing monitors all day certainly doesn't help to improve this. I've got an eye-appointment scheduled tomorrow as it's been about 4 years since I've had a change in my eyeglass prescription and plan on only obtaining the numbers on the prescription needed so I can then go online and order my glasses. (Though I may get a cheap temp pair while there)

Anyhow, I'm looking for a good source of:


Regular glasses. I can't do anything without them.
Prescription sun glasses. I hate being blinded by the sun and being unable to utilize proper sun glasses, and am not a fan of the glasses that turn into shades in the light.
RX computer glasses! Important because I sit around 4 glowing screens for the majority of my day.

So, what affordable online vendors do you trust?


----------



## rds100 (Sep 16, 2014)

Get LASIC, get rid of your glasses.

I did it about 10 years ago, those were probably some of the best spent money in my life.


----------



## Kris (Sep 16, 2014)

ZenniOptical.com is nice. 

Also, in terms of glowing screens and eye strain, Get Flux to adjust the color temperature of your screen so it's not 6500k overcast all day burning your retinas 

For Linux, instead of Flux, Redshift


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2014)

rds100 said:


> Get LASIC, get rid of your glasses.
> 
> I did it about 10 years ago, those were probably some of the best spent money in my life.


I've thought about it, the cost has gone down quite a lot over the past decade or so but eye stuff freaks me out. I won't even wear contacts because I don't like the thought of touching my eye and a bad experience with them when I was younger. Yes, I'm a puss. So, the thought of having my eyelid propped open and a laser doing it's thing doesn't appear to me all that much.  



Kris said:


> ZenniOptical.com is nice.
> 
> Also, in terms of glowing screens and eye strain, Get Flux to adjust the color temperature of your screen so it's not 6500k overcast all day burning your retinas
> 
> For Linux, instead of Flux, Redshift


Thanks, I've heard a lot about Zenni Optical.

About Flux and Redshift, I've used both in the past and had a slew of issues with them on Crunchbang. I feel like I could never get one to work properly and the other didn't like multiple monitors. I'll look into it again, as I do miss f.lux (running on Windows laptop)


----------



## egihosting (Sep 16, 2014)

+1 for Zenni Optical.  I (James) have ordered at least 4 pairs from them- tinted, transitions, plastic, and metal frames.

For most online eyeglass vendors, you'll need your pupillary distance. You can measure it yourself or have someone else measure it for you. I asked my optometrist to measure it  since she has the right tools and will get the most accurate number.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 16, 2014)

> So, what affordable online vendors do you trust?


Check Groupon, LivingSocial, and AmazonWhateverDaFackLocalDealsSomething.  They usually have deals to get a pair of glasses (and usually a free eye exam ) worth up to $250-$300 for $20-$40 at a local place...at least they do in NY.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 16, 2014)

1-800-Contacts just because of this commercial.

http://ispot.tv/a/7kI_


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> 1-800-Contacts just because of this commercial.
> 
> http://ispot.tv/a/7kI_


I've always loved that commercial.


----------



## praveen (Sep 17, 2014)

Unfortunately LASIK is not possible for everyone, I had the experience. They told it cannot be done for me due to some complications.



rds100 said:


> Get LASIC, get rid of your glasses.
> 
> I did it about 10 years ago, those were probably some of the best spent money in my life.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 17, 2014)

praveen said:


> Unfortunately LASIK is not possible for everyone, I had the experience. They told it cannot be done for me due to some complications.


True. AFAIK there are other procedures that can work in such cases but they are not so innocent.


----------



## Mid (Sep 17, 2014)

praveen said:


> Unfortunately LASIK is not possible for everyone, I had the experience. They told it cannot be done for me due to some complications.


Even if it is possible, one should consider possibilities of not having an operation (especially for important organs like eyes). The docs might say its a simple procedure, but it could be a different thing altogether. (I don't have sight problems myself, but my relative had laser to get rid off glasses; and though the OP went fine, he use to have some problems with vision and he didn't know that the process involved grinding the cornea or something like that, a process which is irreversible; docs don't tell you those but they are in the agreement.)

I think its the "Ignorant" and/or "NO ANXIETY" guys that go straight for the surgery, and may be also for cosmetic/beauty purposes.

For those "NO ANXIETY" guys/gals: Close your eyes for an hour assuming you have become blind for and hour.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 17, 2014)

"Ignorant" is pointless fear mongering.  I and everyone I know that has had LASIK from various doctors were fully informed of exactly what the process entailed, what risks were involved.

For those "I don't have sight problems myself" guys: perhaps try not telling other people how to live their lives based on your own fears, especially when Myopia and Hyperopia are nothing more than just words to you.


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't have glasses but my wife and daughter do. I can't imagine buying something like that without trying it on first. They have to sit on your face all day, what if you don't like the way they fit?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2014)

I guess my appointment is _tomorrow_. I went today by mistake. -_-


----------



## iann_lfcvps (Sep 18, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I guess my appointment is _tomorrow_. I went today by mistake. -_-


Sounds like you need to revisit the time management thread


----------



## ihatetonyy (Sep 18, 2014)

Glassesshop.com is great. Sometimes they'll have great sales (BOGO or 50+% coupons) and there are usually lower-percentage coupons floating around Retailmenot at any time.

If you have a Costco membership, also, their optical department is pretty good.. not the cheapest overall, but one of the cheapest B&M places to get glasses or contacts.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2014)

iann_lfcvps said:


> Sounds like you need to revisit the time management thread


LOL.

I did go to the eye-doctor today. One eye got worse, one slightly better supposedly. I actually ended up ordering some frames and lenses there as I did want to try on a pair, but have ordered a pair of prescription sunglasses aviators from 39DollarGlasses. (http://www.39dollarglasses.com/sun-glasses/3016_Silver.html?lens_tint=GREY). The RX Sunglasses was $58 before shipping, which isn't bad.

I'll order another pair of regular glasses some other time, something I can keep in my camping bag or something as the worst place to lose or break my glasses would be in the woods...


----------



## NullMind (Sep 19, 2014)

iann_lfcvps said:


> I don't have glasses but my wife and daughter do. I can't imagine buying something like that without trying it on first. They have to sit on your face all day, what if you don't like the way they fit?


Same here, I wear glasses (been considering LASIK) and can't imagine buying them without trying, many times I have seen a nice pair of frames online and when I went tot he shop to try them they simply did not fit well :/


----------

